# Beach Rules/Guidelines at Fort Pickens



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

So me and the family will be visiting this next week and I normally spend most of my time surf fishing the Fort Pickens beaches while the wife has a few drinks and the family swims. I’ve been told that they aren’t allowing coolers, beach canopies, etc. due to the virus? Would anyone care to share if that’s being enforced? Aside from our cooler for drinks and lunch I normally have a cooler on my cart for my bait and catch as well...

thanks for any info! Looking forward to putting some pomps on the grill next week!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

First I’ve heard of that but regardless do what you want. It’s suppose to be a free country. People need to start acting like it again.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I would say this is not true


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just saw elsewhere, that they’re not even charging an entrance fee right now.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is what I’ve seen regarding state parks (assuming that includes Fort Pickens).

“The reopened state parks have limited facilities. Reopened beach areas allow visitors access to active recreation only. This includes walking, jogging, swimming and fishing. No sunbathing, chairs, canopies or coolers are allowed in beach areas at this time.”

 https://www.visitpensacola.com/pla...Guide for Experiencing Pensacola-_-Learn More


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Where are you supposed to put your fish if you are not allowed a cooler? If that is true, it makes no flippin sense.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah my thoughts as well. I’m planning on taking everything down there are usual and I guess I’ll see if anyone says anything.



LY-zer said:


> Where are you supposed to put your fish if you are not allowed a cooler? If that is true, it makes no flippin sense.


----------



## RedFishandGrits (Mar 13, 2020)

They voted to fully reopen the beaches, you are good to go. With that said, I’ve been taking coolers down there fishing 3-5 times a week since phase 1 reopen and was never accosted anyway.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

curt2199 said:


> This is what I’ve seen regarding state parks (assuming that includes Fort Pickens).
> 
> “The reopened state parks have limited facilities. Reopened beach areas allow visitors access to active recreation only. This includes walking, jogging, swimming and fishing. No sunbathing, chairs, canopies or coolers are allowed in beach areas at this time.”
> 
> ...


Ft Pickens isnt a state park,it is federal.
part of the Gulf Island National Seashore.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

olvart said:


> Ft Pickens isnt a state park,it is federal.
> part of the Gulf Island National Seashore.


Ah thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpice (May 6, 2020)

I have been to Fort Pickens twice in the last week with chairs, umbrella, cooler, etc, and had no issues. Multiple others out there doing the same.


----------

